# Look out Robert Carter! Hill makes meat!



## Apex Predator (Apr 28, 2008)

Went out today by my lonesome!  I was carrying my new to me Hill Wesley Special.  I was about half way down the trail to my destination when I hear a grunt in the tall grass about 20 yards out on the shoulder of the road.  It's 7:15 am.  I was half dressed for the hike in, but at least I was wearing my shooting glove!  I eased off the road into the tall grass on the right.  As I crept closer  I noticed two pigs feeding right at the edge of the road.  One made the mistake of showing his shoulder at 10 yards!  At the squeal, hogs busted everywhere!  The swamp limits the high ground to a narrow 30 yard wide strip on the right side, so I watched "my" pig cross the road into the thicket on the left, followed by nine more hogs of various colors and sizes.  My arrow was glistening a dark shade of red in the wet grass, from one end to the other.  The blood trail started immediately, and was no trouble to follow.  







After 75 yards I recover public land piggy #3 of the year with an extra hole in his ticker!  A young boar that will probably weigh 50 pounds or so.  






I turn him into pork chops in about 30 minutes and hang the goodies in a tree.  Now I'm off to find some more!

I went another mile down the road and entered the woods following the edge of the swamp.  The sign is heavy and quite fresh, but the wind is playing it's usual tricks!  I figure I'll be real lucky to get another shot opportunity.  I still hunt until 11:00 am without so much as a smell and decide to make a bee-line to my first hog.  Fortunately this is the best direction I have hunted all morning.  The wind would blow from the left, from the right, and in my face, but whatever lay ahead may not smell me!  I have to cross through the wild hogs favorite bedding cover.   As I make my way through the thick patches of river cane, I try to make as little noise as possible.

I smell them before I see them.  I knew they were close.  I take another tentative step and hear the aggravated grunt of a busting hog.  Hogs are running everywhere, but several are stopped within 20 yards.  The cover is thick and I must wait for the perfect hole to shoot through.  I notice several larger hogs circling to get my wind.   I can see them moving, but have no shot.  They get my wind and are history. Note to self, "log in the computer for future two man hunts".  I am a statue for 15 minutes.  Finally I hear no more movement.  I ease forward through a mega hog hilton!  These spots are so predictable for hog bedding areas.  I can hardly wait to hunt one in the next tropical storm.  Surely I can sneak through this stuff with bunches of wind and rain!  After another 30 yards I jump another hog.  This one only bolts about 10 yards and is standing broadside at 15!  The waiting game begins.  Fortunately it's a short one.  The pig takes a step and stops with a hole tight behind it's shoulder!  I'm at full draw, anchor, and the squeal follows.  I watch as the hog runs only 20 yards and flops down.  It's grunting, so I know it's still alive.  The wind picks up some, and is blowing from the hog.  I feel like I can get closer.  I see the hog bedded ahead at 20 yards, but there is a tangle of brush between us.  He looks very relaxed, and is twitching his ears to keep the bugs at bay.  Maybe I missed?  I nock another arrow and try to pick a hole I can shoot through.  The arrow is deflected, and looks to skim the hog.  He just grunts, but doesn't move.  My only other arrow has already passed through a hog.  I nock my last arrow and crouch to shoot through another hole.   He is facing directly away, and this one hits high on the rump and breaks the spine.  It passes through the hog and the broadhead protrudes from the brisket between the legs!  Seven-hundred grains is hard to stop!  This one dies right there.  A gorgeous 50 pound red sow, and public piggie #4 of 2008.






The first shot was slightly quartering away and looked to be a double lunger.  Must of only been one lung, but I don't think any thing could have pushed this one from the bed.  I don't think the second shot was necessary, but I like to be safe when pork chops are on the line.

My new pack and quiver worked wonderfully!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Apr 28, 2008)

Alright Marty!  Them Hills are nothin' but pure death and destruction.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 28, 2008)

Sounds like a great day to go to the woods. 
Congrats on the Meat,


----------



## Al33 (Apr 28, 2008)

You didn't waste any time putting the Hill bow to the tests. Great shootin' Marty!!! Congrat's on all that pork!


----------



## SOS (Apr 28, 2008)

Apex,

This Horse Creek?  Save some for me, heading down on Thursday.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 28, 2008)

This was Altamaha.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Apr 28, 2008)

Way to go Marty!!!


----------



## frankwright (Apr 28, 2008)

Dang, You are a Predator

Good job with a great bow!


----------



## badcompany (Apr 28, 2008)

Good job, I liked reading the story. Well told, I felt as if I was there.


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 28, 2008)

congrats again----- read your story over on the "core"
left ya first congrats over there !
glad ya bloodied that new quiver !!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 28, 2008)

Way to go, congrats!!!


----------



## pine nut (Apr 29, 2008)

I wish gas wasn't so much and it wasn't so far down there !  I feel soooo  bad that you have to go by your lonesome!!!!!!!!!  Good job!Bill


----------



## OconeeDan (Apr 29, 2008)

Whoo Hoo!


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 29, 2008)

Good job Apex, you are a killing mo-chine


----------



## robert carter (Apr 29, 2008)

Good shooting Marty.You killing`em by the walking trail makes me wonder how many I been riding by on the bike.I`m after`em tomorrow myself in the boat,maybe I can get on a stray or two..RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 30, 2008)

Robert, I tried to shift my days off to Wednesdays  but my wife is not buying it.  I have to work around picking my kid up from school.  I'll give you a call over the weekend.  Maybe we can get together again next week.  I really enjoyed our hunt together.


----------

